# Ecuador - one photo per post



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

Quito..desde el refugio de el Cotopaxi


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

Riobamba


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

Atacames


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

Palacio municipal, Guayaquil


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

Catedral de Cuenca


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

Ferrocaril ecuatoriano


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Biblian*


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Iglesia de la Balbanera*


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Pucará de Rumicucho*


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Riobamba*


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Aeropuerto de Quito*


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Quito desde el aire*


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Basilica del voto Nacional - Quito*


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*I. Galapagos*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*WOW!!! Great pics, very nice Atacames and beautiful the Cathedral of Cuenca. Regards.*


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Chimborazo y Carihuarazo*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Sincerely awesome and beautiful. Regards.*


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice pic of Chimborazo.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Awesome! Without doubt, one of the most beautiful places on earth!  


:cheers1:


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Amazonia*


----------



## CARLANGAS81 (May 4, 2010)

I love the amazon region, is so exotic and charming. I hope some day make a tour to Yasuní reserve


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

The Amazon is the greatest rainforest on earth! :cheers2:


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Rio Napo*


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Cotopaxi*


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*I. Galapagos*


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Cascada San Rafael*


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Ingapirca*


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Cuenca*


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Catedral de Cuenca*


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

Panama Hats


----------



## CARLANGAS81 (May 4, 2010)

^^^^
Ecuadorian hats is the best title :cheers:


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

Galapagos


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

Isabela - Galapagos


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Outstanding photos! :happy:


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Guayaquil*


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Glaciar Volcan Cayambe*


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Volcan Sangay*


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Parque Nacional Podocarpus*


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Parque Nacional Podocarpus*


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Reserva Ecológica El Ángel*


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Parque nacional Ilinizas*


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Parque nacional Yasuní*


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Parque nacional Yasuní*


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Volcan Cotopaxi*


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Sombra del Cotopaxi*


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

Espectaculares fotos, la del Sangay y la ultima, asombrosa!!


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Catedral de Ambato*


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Canoa*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing photos


----------



## marino354 (Sep 26, 2008)

Very nice Photos, Incredible landscapes.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Yasuní looks like an emerald, stunning place .


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## espectro (Jan 24, 2007)

Hermoso Ecuador!


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*I. Galapagos*


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*I. Galapagos*


----------



## CARLANGAS81 (May 4, 2010)

Amazing!!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Cotopaxi*


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Antisana*


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Cayambe*


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Volcan Imbabura*


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Volcan Imbabura y lago San Pablo*


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Volcan Tungurahua*


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Volcan Tungurahua*


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Amazonas*


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Parque Nacional El cajas*


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Parque Nacional El cajas*


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Catedral de Cuenca *


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Plaza de San Sebastián - Loja*


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Catedral de Guayaquil*


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Parque la carolina - Quito*


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Casa de los Arcos - Cuenca*


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Galapagos*


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Incredible pics of the volcanoes and beautiful pics of Quito, now that we are seeing Galápagos i hope to see some of it's unique flora and fauna.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Stunning image of Galapagos, thank you KWPB for sharing it. Regards.*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

*Amazonas* is magnificent! I also love that shot of *Catedral de Guayaquil*! Beautiful. Thanks for sharing:cheers:


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Salinas - Santa Elena*


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*centro de Guayaquil*


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Guayaquil*


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Isla Baltra (Galápagos)*


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Ferrocarril y el Chimborazo*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*The post #188 is funny and spectacular pic of Salinas. Regards.*


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

by Anton Chekalin


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Galapagos*










by LichtenHansen


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

espectacular la foto del ferrocarril y el Chimborazo.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Undoubtedly Galapagos is awesome. Regards.*


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Cordillera del Condor*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Beautiful landscape. The Galapagos islands are just breathtaking. :drool:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Astonishingly beautiful. Regards.*


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Cuenca*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*This is extremely good. Regards.*


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*puente "los caras" - Manabi*


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Amazonia*


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Bahia de Caraquez*


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Los Frailes*


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Iglesia del Turi - Cuenca
*


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*estero salado - Guayaquil*


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Tren Durán-Yaguachi
*


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Plaza San Sebastian - Loja*


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Riobamba*


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Cascada de Agoyan - Ecuador
*


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

KWPB said:


> *Isla Baltra (Galápagos)*


so relaxing :lol:

Nice pics of Ecuador, keep the good work! :cheers:


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Monpiche*
















Mompiche Ecuador 06 por Vinny05, en Flickr


----------



## PANCHIWAR (Jun 13, 2012)

*Ambato-Tungurahua*


----------



## PANCHIWAR (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## PANCHIWAR (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## PANCHIWAR (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Please edit those photos by posting the credits, links on them. Thanks


----------



## mcowtan (Aug 26, 2012)

*Incredible photo, usted es un maestro*




KWPB said:


>


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Lago San Pablo*










Guardians of the lake por Iván Maigua


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Volcán Cotacachi*


VOLCÁN COTACACHI, ECUADOR - Elevation: 4900 meters, 16,076 feet por Marcelo Quinteros Mena, en Flickr


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

Tren Crucero - Steam Locomotive by Simon Pielow​


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Ferrocarriles Ecuatorianos*


Viaje en tren a Machachi. por Juan Cevallos, en Flickr​


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Catedral de Ambato*


Buenas Noches Ambato por Gabo Díaz, en Flickr


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Zaruma*










vista de Zaruma by Francisco Garzón


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

_Cotopaxi Province_


_DSC0330 by Stefanos Antoniadis, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

_La Casa del Arbol - Banos_


_DSC0428 by Stefanos Antoniadis, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

_Alausi_


Train in Alausi by silvanailgen, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

_Quito_


[QUITO, ECUADOR] by Stefan Klimmer, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

_Galapagos Islands_


Sea lions on the beach by nisudapi, on Flickr


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Mindo Cloud Forest *










Courtesy of Jeff Mauritzen
​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

Courtesy of Jeff Mauritzen​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Full moon and the Andes Mountains - Cotopaxi National Park*










Courtesy of Jeff Mauritzen 
​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cotacachi, Imbabura*


Cotacachi Countryside by Aaron Geddes, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cotacachi, Imbabura*


Cotacachi Countryside by Aaron Geddes, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cuicocha Lagoon, Imbabura*


Cuicocha Lagoon by Aaron Geddes, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cuicocha Lagoon, Imbabura*


Cuicocha Lagoon by Aaron Geddes, en Flickr


----------



## mavillav (Apr 25, 2009)

¡folks! thank you to share photos about my country.


----------

